# Struggling with the oldest profession in the world!!



## Wavering (Nov 24, 2011)

Any guys ever struggle with this? I'm 40 my wife is 38 we have been together for 20 years kids are teenagers now and our life is good.

We both have jobs better yet careers, kids are good, we do the whole gambit from family vacations, date nights, we are intimate 1-3 times a week. No lingering issues or drama we get along really well.

So, this is the issue I work with mainly men and three of them introduced me to a whole subculture of the escort slash sugar daddy realm.

Anyone struggle with this tempatation? I never thought I would in a million years have always been faithful. A affair like you hear about on here...I think who would want that I have a great life, wife, kids, career etc. EA what's that crap about??? But a no strings attached friends with benefits relationship with someone 15 years younger and freakier than Dennis Rodman sounds appealing at times. I guess if I had to say a negative of my wife and I's relationship is time.....we've done it all toys, videos, positions, role play, and I'm sort of bored I don't know how I'll get unbored we've done it all many times over.

Bact to the story......these coworkers one a VP they are doing this almost every business trip I had NO FREAKING CLUE. $300-$700 and you get to spend time with a gorgeous 23-30 year old who will rock your world. One of my coworkers hangs out with one girl all the time I thought it was his girlfriend......it's not. He gives her $1500/mo and "hangs" with her about 5 times a month.

I could go on and on......I guess my point now that it's in my face, with friends saying "You sure look at this chick" or "I know a girl who just quit her sugar daddy she's looking it's a blast man!" Giving me links to websites etc.

That's it I know the answer already!! Just wondering if anyone else struggled and how they got their priorities back on track thanks alot!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Your friends, if married, are scum.

Don't become scum.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Boredom is peace, excitement is trouble. 

Your life right now is sweet. Please don't turn it into bitterness. 

When we face temptation, it's time to test our self-control ability. If we get through that, we become more mature and responsible.


----------



## wifeofhusband (Oct 13, 2011)

You need new friends.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

wifeofhusband said:


> You need new friends.


:iagree:

Plus how is paying for sex exciting? Just makes you seem desperate and sad. Of course these women seem fun and happy go lucky. They are taking you to the cleaners for being high priced prostitutes and laughing at you afterward.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

square1 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Plus how is paying for sex exciting? Just makes you seem desperate and sad. Of course these women seem fun and happy go lucky. They are taking you to the cleaners for being high priced prostitutes and laughing at you afterward.


And talking about how old and pathetic the men are.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> And talking about how old and pathetic the men are.



Oh so very true all while asking why they smell like bengay and polydent.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

square1 said:


> Oh so very true all while asking why they smell like bengay and polydent.


lol. But then they don't care because they got the sucka's money


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

if your life is as good as you say, why would you even be thinking about this, let alone bringing it up.

paying for sex IMO is one of the lowest levels a bloke can ever stoop to


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok. Let's calm down here. Wavering, you came here for support, because of temptations. That's a good thing. But, as you realize, your moral compass is starting to point south.

Well. From the reactions of the women here, expect the exact same response from your wife when you get caught should you follow your compass.

That being said, you are intrigued by temptation. This, I think, is normal. Men get tempted at almost anything with boobs. But the real man knows that's it's just that. Temptation. What makes it a worse temptation is that there will be no strings attached. So, you think this is safe. I'm not familiar with this subculture, si I can't guess how safe. But, eventually, you probably will get caught.

I would say don't do it, IMO. It's unethical. Stds in that culture are probably at high risk. And of course, you will destroy your family over it.
As with any temptation, are you willing to pay the price should things follow you south? If not, then you have your answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wifeofhusband (Oct 13, 2011)

Wavering said:


> I was going to reply to the whole post, but hey your words ooze of a woman scorned. Most people had level headed replies yours is filled with venom and accusation left, right, up, and down........your a positive person aren't you......:scratchhead:
> 
> I thought this was a good place to be honest I guess I should have done the right thing and never even had the thought in the first place......stupid me!! Next time I'll try to be more perfect!!
> 
> ...


Men have replied in this thread. You might be assuming they are women?

I think in the wider world most people don't have much respect for those who cheat on their spouses or those who are so desperate they pay for sex. You have a double whammy there. I think this is why you are hearing the opinions you are - there is nothing respectable about this scenario or even being tempted. 

Hanging out with these other guys might make it seem 'normalized' but it's not. Hence, I stand by my original comment, you need new friends.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok I was too quick. Your post was way too supportive of this awful lifestyle choice.

If you continue to hang out with these idiots who are cheating and paying for these tramps, then you will be an idiot. If you follow their example and do it yourself, you will be willing stepping in front of the karma bus. 

I feel pity for your family, if you are even considering this betrayal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

On the same topic, why can't your wife be as exciting? If you've already done it all, then sugar wanting momma chicks won't do anything you haven't already done. Som why go there, then?

But! If you want excitement, there's millions of things to do still to spice up your sex life. Tell your wife to put on leather and stilettos and whip the sh!t out of your ass. Go submissive. Go dominant. Whatever! Use your imagination. Start role playing. Tell her to dress up like a **** and meet you in a bar so you can pick her up like a stranger. Then go monkey on her body.

I could think of millions of things. So could you, I bet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Bottom line: the correct path is narrow and lonely.


----------



## Wavering (Nov 24, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Ok I was too quick. Your post was way too supportive of this awful lifestyle choice.
> 
> If you continue to hang out with these idiots who are cheating and paying for these tramps, then you will be an idiot. If you follow their example and do it yourself, you will be willing stepping in front of the karma bus.
> 
> ...


These guys are coworkers, so I don't know how you interact at work, but I'm talking 30 minutes of banter over a week. This isn't some out of work hangout session!! I agree with the pity for my family if I "act" not think.....geesh the day the world is judged based off of everything we thnk is the day we are all in jail!!



alphaomega said:


> On the same topic, why can't your wife be as exciting? If you've already done it all, then sugar wanting momma chicks won't do anything you haven't already done. Som why go there, then?
> 
> But! If you want excitement, there's millions of things to do still to spice up your sex life. Tell your wife to put on leather and stilettos and whip the sh!t out of your ass. Go submissive. Go dominant. Whatever! Use your imagination. Start role playing. Tell her to dress up like a **** and meet you in a bar so you can pick her up like a stranger. Then go monkey on her body.
> 
> ...


You are right Alpha we've done role playing, we did the act like single people at the bar I even let a few guys hit on her first, toys galore. I'm not into submisive and dominatrixx, but I hear ya. Like I said sex life is good....... thanks for the response.



aug said:


> Bottom line: the correct path is narrow and lonely.


That is like a worldly man's proverb right there. Depressing, but probably true for many people!!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Either these guys that are doing this are lieing about how great this culture is or they are heartless jerks. 

How could you look your wife in the eyes and tell her you love her knowing what you have been doing? Anyone with morals would spend most of their time feeling guilty about what they did and worrying about getting caught. If you are heartless go ahead and do it. 

No amount of great sex would be worth the anxiety the majority of good men would feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol. No it's not! Whomever coined tht term is a douche bag.

It's full of thrill and excitement and crazy ass monkey sex with your mate.. It's only narrow and lonely if you make it that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wavering (Nov 24, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Oh no you are definitely a winner and not at all a bore, my mistake.
> 
> Don't gaslight me - you are the one with the problem not me. You don't want to own it but it is all yours. As for "being honest", you not being honest your trying to figure out how you can jump on the sleeze train with your old rich vapid buddies and get away with it. This is just the first step.
> 
> ...



There you go again inserting your foot into your mouth!! You have to be one of the most judgemental, stereotyping, baby with the bath water people I've ever seen post on the internet.

I'm not replying anymore...........I have no doubt you have some super huge issues if you use language like this every day with people whom you associate. 


Wonder why your husband cheated on something as wonderful and loving? Please tell me you didn't act this way at home!!

As far as temptation I don't know a guy that hasn't been PERIOD!! I'm being honest and real and you come on here and treat me like I've already cheated, am spending money on women, and putting my wife at risk with STD's not too mention all of you other great adjectives you used.

Get over yourself!! What a piece of work you are......women scorned was dead on no doubt about it.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Catherine,

Thinking about it and doing it are two totally seperated actions. I thought about naked chicks a lot during my marriage. The cute girl at the store. The vixen looking chick that makes me cappuccino in the afternoons. Doesn't mean I wanted to pursue or follow through. 

He truly fits his avatar name. But maybe all he needed was someone like those on this forum to give him a kick in the bills to reset his compass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Where is the "vomit" smilie???


----------



## wifeofhusband (Oct 13, 2011)

Wavering said:


> There you go again inserting your foot into your mouth!! You have to be one of the most judgemental, stereotyping, baby with the bath water people I've ever seen post on the internet.
> 
> I'm not replying anymore...........I have no doubt you have some super huge issues if you use language like this every day with people whom you associate.
> 
> ...


You have had more than a fleeting thought about this, you are actually contemplating it and wondering how you can get away with it. That makes your situation different from your average temptation. 

I think Catherine's postings upset you because she is a bit too close on the mark for you. You have already cheated in your heart by even considering this. Where you are differs from a thought or wondering what it would be like. You're beyond that in your thought process. I feel sorry for your wife. 

I am not a woman scorned so you can forget that attribution where I am concerned.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wavering, your thought isn't fleeting, clearly it enough that you registered for the site, composed your enamor and posted your post.

You did this on a zero tolerance for cheating web site, what would you exect the reaction to be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And your wife will find out. Spouses always find out. 

Temptation is one thing...but...what are you lacking at home that you'd even consider an escort?


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> And your wife will find out. Spouses always find out.
> 
> Temptation is one thing...but...what are you lacking at home that you'd even consider an escort?


Seems to be all about excitement...

Excitement 
...in hoping you dont get an std
...that the girl showered/douched after her last fun date otherwise you might as well just go rub your man junk all over your work buddies who already had their turn.
...in going to Walmart and picking out luggage for when your wife makes you pack your s*** cause she WILL find out.

The list just goes on. Excitement everywhere but at home with your wife.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

that_girl said:


> And your wife will find out. Spouses always find out.
> 
> Temptation is one thing...but...what are you lacking at home that you'd even consider an escort?


They lack excitement. 

Very often people do silly things not because they are deprived, but because they are bored. 

Look at those people who keep on buying new things. Do they lack anything? No, they don't. They keep on buying new things because they get bored with the old things. They keep on wanting the excitement new things bring. 

I don't think it is surprising that Wavering has this kind of thinking. He is just a man. But right now he does need some hammering instead of the bull**** his co-workers are feeding him.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Alpha I know that, i have been tempted too and will continue to be tempted. But there is one thing I don't do is to put myself in situations that increase the likelihood that I will make an error. It is really easy to do. There was a man who worked in my lab who was the type of man I am attracted to. 

I knew I was attracted to him. We went out to lunch as a group and we talked to each other very innocent, then he began to stop by my office every AM for a chat, then I started to look forward to his morning visits. That's when I went dark on the guy. Everything was innocent, I did nothing and neither did he. But I could feel the pull and I cut it off. 

I know that I am vulnerable, everyone is, but I will not hurt my husband and destroy the lives of my kids for a new [email protected] It is a choice and my choice starts at the beginning. I avoid all situations that have the potential to put me in a situation. 

Alpha this is not just thinking about the cute girl at Mickey D's, is it? this is looking into the abyss. He is courting temptation, he sounds like the man with the female friend he sends 10 text to everyday - she is just a friend. This is an example of what you should do if you want to cheat. Listen to men who are cheating inviting you join them. His strong reaction to me and not the issues I brought up shows where his head is at. Sounds like his practicing for gas lighting the wife. 

A man in a transparent relationship would tell his wife about this subculture? That would take the element of secrecy away and bring it out into the open. It would make it easier to resist if his wife knew. Keeping it a secret that means......she's just a friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

One thing i always think about, and not many people do maybe....is that these young women are someone's child. Maybe someone's mother. Definitely someone's little girl, though. I dunno. In that context, it makes me sad for those young women and if it were my daughter, I'd be heartbroken. You have children, OP, no? I dunno...not trying to pull at heartstrings...I just see women like this, who put their bodies out for money, as sad, lost children. Just my take. Doesn't seem too exciting to me.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Greetings, Wavering! First of all, in answer to your question, no, I have never struggled with the problem you describe. Second, in response to an observation you made in a subsequent post, I am a guy.

In my opinion, you have accurately id'ed boredom as a driving motivation for this awkward interest you are experiencing. Given how you stumbled upon it, I think you are also feeling some competitive urges to do what your coworkers are doing, that you might not have identified. 

Now, setting aside the haters, some other posters have painted a pretty accurate picture of the unexpected forms of "excitement" you will get to experience if you start banging call girls. In the short term, you will get some kind of ego boost, being 40 and screwing 25 year olds. In the long term, you will hate the fact that they only like you for your money. They'll have sex with you, but they won't truly care about you. And if you do it long enough, when your wife finds out, you won't like the results one damn bit.

Honestly, if I were in your position (well, okay, actually, I am pretty much in your position), I would be power-tripping on the fact that life is good. The truth of the matter is that your life is GREAT! You should be able to look in any direction and see guys who have it much worse than you.

If you really look at your co-workers who are whoring it up, you are going to find that they are really fVcked up in their personal lives. And don't forget the leverage they will have over you if you turn into a sugar daddy. Guys who will bang call girls might not be properly restrained in, say telling your wife, if it benefits them in the business realm. 

It's perfectly okay to fantasize about crazy monkey sex with young women. And you're going to be fine as long as you keep it in the realm of fantasy. If you decide to try and make it real, you are going to hate everything about how it ends up.

But it's up to you!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Wavering said:


> Any guys ever struggle with this? I'm 40 my wife is 38 we have been together for 20 years kids are teenagers now and our life is good.
> 
> We both have jobs better yet careers, kids are good, we do the whole gambit from family vacations, date nights, we are intimate 1-3 times a week. No lingering issues or drama we get along really well.
> 
> ...


I’m 62 was with my wife for 42 years. Of course sex in long term relationships can become a bit stale. But it does sound to me listening to the men’s stories here re sex in their marriage, or rather the great lack of it, you have in your wife as I had in mine a good woman as far as sex and most other things are concerned. But even then as a healthy male of course you will be tempted, it’s a fact of life.

But there’s a couple of things. Those colleagues of yours may well have marriages that they don’t mind destroying simply because they’re not as good as yours. In fact if you talk about your marriage at work the same way you have here then they’re likely envious of you. They’ll want what you have but must go outside their marriage to complete their picture. Whatever you do don’t look up to these guys because one of them is a VP. You can bet your bottom dollar that for every person who looks up to him for that reason there are 1,000s who’ll look down on him. These are people with morality and who treasure their partner and children. People who are in their marriage for the very long term.

Sometimes it pays to look at the opposite of what we have, like a turn around, 180 degree view. To envision that view and meditate on it for a while. So picture yourself living on a mates couch or in a rented apartment because your wife’s thrown you out. You see your kids once a week and months later you hear from them that their mother is deeply in love with another man. And the man is great, he’s funny, makes them laugh, spends a lot of time with them and teaches them things. In fact, every time you see your children the very first thing they tell you is what they did with the guy just yesterday.

Financially you’re a bit of a wreck, you’ve lost more than half you’ve worked for. And of course your hearts breaking because you are no longer with the woman you love and you have a tremendous feeling of guilt about it all in that you feel like you tremendously let her down. Then there’s the STDs. How would you feel if you passed one onto your wife? HIV for example. Some have even been proven to initiate cancers. Do you really want to take that risk. Not only the risks of destroying your family’s life but of destroying your life as you know it now.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe this hypothetical situation will mean something to you, I'm not sure but I bet plenty of other women on here can back me up that it's true. So let's say that:

You do this. Your wife finds out. She divorces you. You decide to start dating again. You ask me out. I think you're a great guy, we go on a few dates. You mention that you've had sex with a call girl 20 yrs younger and paid for it.

I get up and walk out of the restaurant so fast I'm blurry. It's so repulsive to a non-wh0re woman that there is no way you'd ever be able to have a truly honest relationship with any woman after that. So you have the following choices:

1) do it, lose your family, and never have a real relationship with a woman again (with whom you can be truly honest), and keep paying for sex until you're impotent, old, alone, and your kids still hate you for destroying your family for wh0re sex.

2) don't do it, stay married to your loving wife, save your family.

Next time your coworkers bring it up, interrupt them and start telling them about how nice it is to be in love with someone who is in love with you. You're the one with the better life here, so you need to stop envying them their nasty lives. They are repulsive to every normal woman, I bet my X chromosomes on this.


----------



## *Dean* (Nov 23, 2011)

Wavering,

I would "Fire" someone who did this on a Business Trip. 
When your on a business trip you represent the company.
Surprised this VP (co-worker) still has his job.
Don't risk your job or career.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

First tings first.

Do not get too upset of the scoldings or attempted shaming etc etc etc you may receive from many women (and men) at this board, this place is a place of healing and many others are still hurting themselves. 

Take that all with a grain of salt.

So on to your question, how to deal with such temptation and get priorities back on track.

In my early 20s, due to my career I did my share of traveling, including large metro cities in Asia.

The tings acceptable in business, business travel, corporate "perks" that was and is "normal" in these Asian business cultures would make most women's on this forum head explode, so I will not go into those details. 

But the situation is mostly what you are describing, so I will speak my opinion, and what is effective in facing any temptation involving women in this way.

1. THe first thing, to practice in your mind over and over this one thing, to recognize the difference between FANTASY and REALITY. 

To enjoy sexual fantasy is healthy, and good and proper, and privately enjoyed in the mind is harming no one else in the world.

However, as a man, and importantly, as a man married with children, it is simply part of your responsibility as a man to yourself and the one's you love to guard fiercely your REALITY. 

Protect this at all cost! ALL COSTS!

So to do this, requires you to see reality for what it is.

THese escorts, are pretending to be interested in a man for money. The reality, you are paying them to be liars. How long will you be able to believe them? Not long I bet.

2. Second, and this is the biggest, stop putting your self worth measured by (any) woman's interest in you.

Not the least, a prostitute woman. :scratchhead:

A friend or coworker bragging to me about a prostitute? I assure you non of my coworkers or friends would think that would be bragworthy to me, I would only look at them as if they were bragging about putting their d!ck in a light socket.

3. And this, putting everyting you own and value in the hands of a prostitute woman, or even coworkers who would indulge in such misgivings, hoping only they keep there mouth shut lest you lose EVERYTING you have worked for all your life. Not even mentioning the cesspool of diseases and filth you may be exposing you and your WIFE to!

No, do NOT give another human being that kind of power over you EVER!

Do not even THINK about giving another human being tat kind of power over you! 


So simply recognize the reality of the situation for what it is, that is the first and last way to keep temptation from any woman in check, no matter if some EA or PA or prostitute or whatever the case may be.

I wish you well.






Wavering said:


> Any guys ever struggle with this? I'm 40 my wife is 38 we have been together for 20 years kids are teenagers now and our life is good.
> 
> We both have jobs better yet careers, kids are good, we do the whole gambit from family vacations, date nights, we are intimate 1-3 times a week. No lingering issues or drama we get along really well.
> 
> ...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

that_girl said:


> One thing i always think about, and not many people do maybe....is that these young women are someone's child. Maybe someone's mother. Definitely someone's little girl, though. I dunno. In that context, it makes me sad for those young women and if it were my daughter, I'd be heartbroken. You have children, OP, no? I dunno...not trying to pull at heartstrings...I just see women like this, who put their bodies out for money, as sad, lost children. Just my take. Doesn't seem too exciting to me.


ive been reading this thread and knew this was coming. please do not make prostitutes out to be poor innocent victims. they are there to take advantage of situations just like the OP is describing, and very willing to take the money for it without regard to the ramifications to others.

wavering, what you are asking about is just plain crazy man. dont eff it all up, nobody in your family deserves it. work on your boredom issues with your wife, im sure she is bored too. would it be ok for her to go away for the weekend and find a male prostitute?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

they don't pay them to come, they pay them to leave.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Well the OP got well and truly flamed for the thoughts that are in his head, and I really have to say shame on you to some of you for the venom. I don't condone it, but I sure as hell understand what he is going through. 

I too, work in an industry that is full of guys like that, I too am regaled with stories of their misadventures, I too sometimes think about what it would be like. I remember what it was like to be young and single and free to do as I please...... what if????????

I may not have the best marriage, but damn, I am doing all I can to be all I can be, to my wife, for my wife, and for myself. I remove myself from those situations when they arise, I make sure I am not dragged along by the actions of others, I stand my own ground and walk my own path. From what I can figure from these guys, I am one in twenty who stays faithful.

But, and I ask you Catherine, am I to be crucified for having the thoughts in my head occasionally? It is a cultural influence around me, so therefore constantly affirmed and supported by those who partake. Do you tar me with the same brush as the OP?

He said he is waivering. He never said he has acted on any of it, nor did he say he plans to. I think your ire was undeserved for him, as I know what he is going through.

And yes, my wife does know about the sub-culture and she has fears that I may follow, all I can do is be the best I can be and hope she follows suit.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> They lack excitement.
> 
> Very often people do silly things not because they are deprived, but because they are bored.
> 
> ...


How do you know that people who buy new things don't need them? :scratchhead:You don't know what their situation is. 

There is nothing silly about purchasing new items if one has the money and need for it.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Wavering said:


> That's it I know the answer already!! Just wondering if anyone else struggled and how they got their priorities back on track thanks alot!!


Wavering, although you said that you wouldn't come back, I'll post just in case you do. You asked, "how do you get your priorities back?" Really, that answer isn't the same for everyone. For me, as a man, it would have to start at what this 'industry' ultimately does to people. Sure, right now, some of these women like the perks and treatment, but I've seen the tail end of their lives. What happens to them internally when they are no longer pretty enough to get the top pay. Its not a pretty picture for them.

I'll leave the rest of that to your imagination, because this used up hooker is now right about the age of where you are now. A man who is considering paying large sums for the excitement he could get for free twenty years ago.

So, like me, you are in your forties. I'd argue that a part of this feeling for the other men into this isn't as simple as they claim. Sure, they are paying for action that younger, bold men can get for free, but part of it is because they realize that certain things have passed them by, and the only way to get is is to pretend. They pay money and pretend to be the kind of guy that these women really want, when if you left the money out of it, these women wouldn't even see them as they passed them on the street.

I think the way to get your priorities back is to become the kind of man that people see on the street. Its still not too late to become stronger, more physically attractive, and exciting than you ever have been before. And believe me, your wife will notice. She'll intuitively see that your now the type of man who won't settle for buying happiness, and I think your relationship with her will grow into the type of excitement that you had in the past.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Unfortunately my husband had to give in to the temptation before he realized what an abyss he had stepped into. Now both he and I struggle EVERY DAY with what he did. I am still with him, but I do not know how many wives would remain with a husband whom they knew had been with a hooker.

Why don't you talk to your wife about this? Of course she will freak, but you haven't done anything yet (right?) So if you talk to her about it as something that you don't like and bring it out into the open, it can be aired out and not be your 'dirty little secret' any more. The two of you can come up with a solution that satisfies both of you.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

FirstYearDown said:


> How do you know that people who buy new things don't need them? :scratchhead:You don't know what their situation is.
> 
> There is nothing silly about purchasing new items if one has the money and need for it.


You can't buy happiness, but you can rent it for a while!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Wavering said:


> Any guys ever struggle with this? I'm 40 my wife is 38 we have been together for 20 years kids are teenagers now and our life is good.
> 
> We both have jobs better yet careers, kids are good, we do the whole gambit from family vacations, date nights, we are intimate 1-3 times a week. No lingering issues or drama we get along really well.
> 
> ...


Why are you on here asking US? Heck, the way you paint the picture, this sounds absolutely GREAT, so why don't you ask your wife how she'd feel about it?

It pains me to see that this is how (some) men really think...I wish you all the best, whatever your decision is. Just please think ahead before dragging your wife into this without her knowledge. She deserves to KNOW about this BEFORE you go ahead and do it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

there is a post in the ladies lounge where some of our resident gender defenders are roasting some of the posters for replies they feel are less than helpful and bash the OP. the very same people are on this thread trashing the OP. unreal double standard


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> ive been reading this thread and knew this was coming. please do not make prostitutes out to be poor innocent victims. they are there to take advantage of situations just like the OP is describing, and very willing to take the money for it without regard to the ramifications to others.
> 
> wavering, what you are asking about is just plain crazy man. dont eff it all up, nobody in your family deserves it. work on your boredom issues with your wife, im sure she is bored too. would it be ok for her to go away for the weekend and find a male prostitute?


I never said they were victims. I am sympathizing with the parents. As a parent, I couldn't imagine this life for my child.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't blame you if you don't come back. Its rough hearing people lecture you about how your friends are slime and your wife is wonderful and it would be a stupid idea.

I am another of the women repliers so you can discount my reply if you happen to read it.

Two things I want to chime in on your thread.

1. You can tell the character of a man by the company he keeps.

2. Imagine if you wife were doing it. By that, what if she paid a 20something year old guy to 'spend time' with HER? Once, twice, maybe often. If you didn't know about it.......how would that have anything to do with you? Huh?


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Wavering said:


> You are right Alpha we've done role playing, we did the act like single people at the bar I even let a few guys hit on her first, toys galore. I'm not into submisive and dominatrixx, but I hear ya. Like I said sex life is good....... thanks for the response.


why did you have to get guys to hit on her, strange, i'm sure men already do you'd be surprised.

i can't believe your sex life is good if you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> there is a post in the ladies lounge where some of our resident gender defenders are roasting some of the posters for replies they feel are less than helpful and bash the OP. the very same people are on this thread trashing the OP. unreal double standard


:iagree:


Everytime they brag about their conquest with paid employees(thats what they are)Just say hell I can do that anytime I want with the beautiful woman I married. and then give them the grin and say I feel sorry for you that your marriage sux.

I personally would not want to have to pay someone to have fake sex with me.Its not they desire to be with you they just want a pay check. Not to mention they have a few guys that pay them they are having SLOPPY seconds. No thanks 

try some trantic sex! take it to the next level 

everybody has temptations.I'm tempted to punch my neighbor in the face because hes an a**h*l* BUT I don't because of the repercutions.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

just remember when you leave your wife and kids, no young woman will ever commit


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Lots of great feedback that I'm sure the OP is thrilled with ...

Closed.


----------

